# Corsair 600T - Vibration Front bzw. Seitentür



## cruscz (23. Juni 2012)

*Corsair 600T - Vibration Front bzw. Seitentür*

Hallo,

ich besitze seit ca. 6 Monaten ein Corsair 600T (weiß), seit einiger Zeit ist dieses sehr laut geworden. Das Geräusch ließ sich lokalisieren. Ich dachte zuerst es läge an der linken Seitentür da es deutlich leider wurde wenn ich diese im Bereich kurz unterhalb des Frontpanels (USB-Ports/Lüfterregler) andrückte, da sich keine Lösung fand die Tür dauerhaft in dieser Position (ca. 5mm Spiel) zu halten nahm ich sie vorerst ganz ab, das Vibrationsgeräusch blieb aber bestehen (zwar etwas leiser aber weiterhin deutlich hörbar), lässt sich aber durch einen kräftigen Druck auf den Kunststoff der Front (neben ÙSB2.0-Ports/Einschalter) reduzieren.
Da man Konstruktionsbedingt die Festplatten nicht weiter entkoppeln kann (es sei denn man setzt diese in 5,25"-Schächte wo diese dann keine Luft mehr durch den 200mm Frontlüfter erhalten würden und das Kühlkonzept ad absurdum führen würde), wollte ich fragen ob ihr eine Idee habt woran es liegen kann (zumal die Geräusche am Anfang nicht da waren)? Bzw. obihr eine Lösung kennt die mein Gehäuse endlich wieder erträglich leise macht?
Die Plastiknasen die die Front halten habe ich geprüft, die sitzen fest, die Schrauben der HDD-Käfige ebenfalls.

Liebe Grüße,

Cruscz


----------



## cruscz (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Corsair 600T - Vibration Front bzw. Seitentür*

Kurzes Statusupdate:
Corsair Support hat sich gemeldet (auch wenns etwas gedauert hat), der Support ging davon aus das eine neue Seitentür das Problem beheben würde/könnte. Einen Tag nach der Versandbestätigung der Seitentür aus den Niederlanden war die Ersatztür bei mir (da darf man UPS wirklich mal ein Lob aussprechen), erbrachte leider nicht die erwünschte Besserung, gefühlt hat die Ersatztür zwar minimal geringeres Spiel verursacht aber weiterhin einen satten brummigen Resonanzton.
Wenn ich von Corsair erneut Antwort erhalten habe halte ich euch hier weiter auf dem Laufenden!


----------



## Chris_mit_S (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Corsair 600T - Vibration Front bzw. Seitentür*

kannst du nicht iwo nen stück gummi hinkleben wenn du das geräusch lokalisierst? das sollte helfen


----------



## cruscz (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Corsair 600T - Vibration Front bzw. Seitentür*

Habe testweise bereits etwas an der Geräuschquelle zwischengekeilt um einen festen Kontaktpunkt zu schaffen (sowohl an der Geräuschstelle als auch an den Verschlüssen da an der vibrierenden Stelle die Seitenwand nur sehr schmal ist), ohne Erfolg  Sonst hät ich mir den Aufwand gar nicht erst gemacht.


----------

